# Level 5 Finishing



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

What do you guys think of a covering of an entire wall,

I have the sprayer 2 rooms so far in my house have been done, I like it, finished Ceiling


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

*Much more expensive.*

You would spend more time for everything level 5 and sanding plus you can get not the best quality since you would have very detail sanding/

http://1drywall.com/services.html


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

igorson said:


> You would spend more time for everything level 5 and sanding plus you can get not the best quality since you would have very detail sanding/
> 
> http://1drywall.com/services.html


the whole point of Lev 5 is to sand it to it,s best...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> the whole point of Lev 5 is to sand it to it,s best...


There Is NO Sanding! with a true level 5!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> There Is NO Sanding! with a true level 5!


please moore not today, I have seen Gumbies try what you say


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> please moore not today, I have seen Gumbies try what you say


The trick is in the file . Not the gumbies ! 


All you need to do Is Come down here Gumbie !I can show you. :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> The trick is in the file . Not the gumbies !
> 
> 
> All you need to do Is Come down here Gumbie !I can show you. :whistling2:


ok Scarecrow Moore that's a slam from saying you cant throw a scare into anyone,

difference in surface ScareMoe

Pissed cause you been running around your 200x200 chip of land trying to scare an acre but ya caint


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok Scarecrow Moore that's a slam from saying you cant throw a scare into anyone,


Give me a few days days on that one Joe ! I'm a bit slow. :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Give me a few days days on that one Joe ! I'm a bit slow. :blink:


 
Lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

moore said:


> There Is NO Sanding! with a true level 5!


Sorry Moore. No such thing as an unsanded level 5. Well, maybe in New Mexicoo but we're special. And by special I mean level 5 here is like a level 3 in the rest of the world. And Yes, I'm including Arizona in this remark.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Level 5 New Mexico style


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice level 1 bad tape job lol.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> Nice level 1 bad tape job lol.


This might be a level -1. The contractor was real proud of his work though.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> Level 5 New Mexico style


If he got paid for It:thumbsup: ..It ain't mine to wonder why!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> There Is NO Sanding! with a true level 5!


I think it is better said, "There Is NO END to the Sanding! with a true level 5".


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

_..It ain't mine to wonder why!_

Wow!  Now Moore is quoting Alfred Lord Tennyson. So much for the "Dumb Drywaller" front, now we know you're a well-read, highly educated person that just happens to do drywall! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> _..It ain't mine to wonder why!_
> 
> Wow!  Now Moore is quoting Alfred Lord Tennyson. So much for the "Dumb Drywaller" front, now we know you're a well-read, highly educated person that just happens to do drywall! :thumbup:


Who the [email protected] Is Alfred Lord Tennyson? Is he from Tennessee ?? :blink:


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

How?!


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

True


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> Who the [email protected] Is Alfred Lord Tennyson? Is he from Tennessee ?? :blink:


Alfred Lord Tennyson - born August 6 1809 in Somersby, Lincolnshire, England – died October 6 1892. Tennyson established himself as the most popular drywaller poet of the Victorian era. " At an early age Tennyson mastered the art of drywall hanging, finishing, and steel stud framing. And wrote many ditties on unpainted walls still recited to this day." Amoung his most famous poems are the unforgettable "There once was a man from Nantucket" and " Those who write on ****house walls."


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> Alfred Lord Tennyson - born August 6 1809 in Somersby, Lincolnshire, England – died October 6 1892. Tennyson established himself as the most popular drywaller poet of the Victorian era. " At an early age Tennyson mastered the art of drywall hanging, finishing, and steel stud framing. And wrote many ditties on unpainted walls still recited to this day." Amoung his most famous poems are the unforgettable "There once was a man from Nantucket" and " Those who write on ****house walls."


There was no drywall in 1892.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I had "The Charge of the Light Brigade" in mind. Especially this verse:

'Forward, the Light Brigade!' 
Was there a man dismay'd ? 
Not tho' the soldier knew 
Some one had blunder'd: 
*Theirs not to make reply, 
Theirs not to reason why, 
Theirs but to do & die, 
*Into the valley of Death 
Rode the six hundred. 

All my children had to read (& learn) this poem. Words they could live by! This just seems to apply nicely to the parent/child relationship. :thumbup:


----------

